# Mesquite - From Start to Finish?



## Slip

Or at least I hope I can finish. I posted this wood already in another thread, but decided to dedicate this one solely for this project from start to finish, so here we go for a ride that I hope I can finish. Starting with last weeks mounting this log on the lathe.

Please excuse the repost of the photos in first thread.


----------



## Slip

I turned for a couple of hours yesterday before I started aching, and stopped. I have to learn my limits. Anyway, I got some of the basic shape wanted but still needing some refinements after leaving and looking at it again. I will make some small adjustments, but getting very close to the shape wanted. Leaving the bottom wide still until I hollow out a majority of the inside for stability, especially since this piece has such gaping spaces with no wood when hollowed out. It has a huge space for sure. Anyway, here is some more shots and not sure when I will get time to do more, but doubt it will be after work this week since we have had a ton of problems at work and I got called out at 5am Saturday for a half day and again last night for 6 hours. Hopefully with the hard freeze we are supposed to have, I won't get called out and I can get some more lathe time later this week. Anyway, enjoy the second phase of this project.

Also, since it has so many spaces that are open, it is hard to balance and get the speed up to where I need, expecially once I start hollowing. I would like to have around 1000 rpm but can only get up to 575 before it starts bouncing the lathe.


----------



## bill

I sure hope it holds together, think it's going to look fantastic. Take your time


----------



## 3192

SK....you are on your way now!!! Congrats on a fine looking project. That top grain is fantastic, almost turtle shell looking. How is it attached on the base...plywood to the faceplate?? Are you going to put it on a chuck?? Man, I'm *SUPER* jealous!!!! Pleez, keep the pics coming! gb


----------



## Slip

Hey gb, from yours in the past, I have always wanted to do one of these but didn't have the mesquite to do it and when I did, I had to build up the nerve to do one.

I mounted a 6" Oneway faceplate mounted directly to the bottom of this piece, so the lower 1-1/4" is used to mount to the faceplate. Didn't want any way for this thing to come loose on me while hollowing. I know you used a chuck, but I haven't had as much sucess with chucks on large pieces as you have. Mine have loosened but was all on wet wood which this is very dry, but still, chucks on large stuff isn't my thing. I like knowing I have 21 1-1/4" screws holding it. After I get to the bottom, I cut it off from the faceplate, so I loose about 1 - 1/2" from the mounted piece or a little more to insure I don't cut into the screws. This thing is super secure feeling. To insure it is always square to the faceplate, I first turn between centers to round piece off and on the tailstock end, I square up and cut a little concave so that when I mount the faceplate to the tailstock end, it sits perfectly flat when mounted instead of possible slight high spot which would stop it from being perfectly flat on the tailstock. I got that trick from Lyle Jamieson for mounting on a tailstock and it makes perfect sense. I bought the Lyle Jamieson Jumbo Bar for hollowing these deeper pieces also but still like your solid one piece jumbo bar that you have better. I gotta someday get me one of them bars made for myself.

I usually clean up my mess several times while turning to avoid standing in the mess, but decided to overcome my OCD and leave it until complete to see how much chips are involved from start to finish. Just for a change. I still am itching to clean it up however but not to another clean up specialist which I will leave un-named here...............lol. Trodery....you here?


----------



## Tortuga

Great start and thread, Dale. Looking forward to progress. 

How much do you estimate that sucker weighed when you chucked it up ?

:cheers:


----------



## Hooked

Wow.....great start. The grain looks really nice and I like the shape. I sure hope it holds together for you. Anxious to see your progress pictures and the final piece.

Thanks for sharing it with us Dale.


----------



## bill

I keep looking at this piece. Just think a 2" slice off the end, sanded down smooth and covered with a piece of round glass. Turn a stand to sit it on. That would make a fine end table


----------



## Viking48

Really looking forward to watching you go through this process. Looks like a good start - that thing should be incredible.


----------



## Robert A.

Looks like you are off to a great start!! Please be careful!!! Cant wait to see it finished!!


----------



## Slip

Tortuga said:


> Great start and thread, Dale. Looking forward to progress.
> 
> How much do you estimate that sucker weighed when you chucked it up ?
> 
> :cheers:


Jim,

Depends on what you are referring too. If I had a back back, it would weigh no more than 5 - 10lbs. If I had no back problems when I picked it up, it would probably be a good 30 - 40 lbs?:rotfl:

Bill, yes, it has a nice shape for a slice on it.


----------



## Slip

Can't tell much with all of the tape wrapped, but here are a few more. I finished the final shape of the project except for the very bottom which I am leaving a little large until I hollow to that point to leave as much stability as possible. I started hollowing yesterday. Didn't go very far, but did finalize the outside and started hollowing. Got about 3 inches hollowed and stopped for the day. So far going well. Added the tape to insure nothing breaks apart that I don't want to break but makes it hard to see from the outside how it is going to look, but I sure don't want large chunks flying out on me either. When I first started, I had a chunk of bark fly out and hit my foot which just so happened, I was wearing flip flops which was the wrong thing to wear while working on the lathe and especially with rough wood. Anyway, here are more photos. Enjoy.


----------



## SetDaHook

That is gonna look super cool!!! Can't wait to see the great looking wood under all the rough!!


----------



## Hooked

The tape sounds like a smart move on that piece. Looking good. Anxious to see the final.
Thanks for the pix.


----------



## Viking48

From what I can see it's looking good. Can't wait to see the finished product.


----------



## 3192

SK...way to go! It's really starting to take some shape now, very nice form. What type of cutter tip is on the end of the bar? How often do you have to sharpen it??? Also, how are you keeping the chips cleaned out of the inside? Is that a laser attachment to the bar??
I am so ready to turn some wood!! Thanks for sharing the project with us. PLEASE keep those pictures coming. jim


----------



## Slip

gb, I am currently using a small round carbide cutter but mostly have used the standard small grind cutter in past. I have one of the larger scrapers that I have used for smoothing out the inside after it is shaped inside with smaller cutters but the carbide cutter does a great job also. Only issue with the carbide cutter is that is is limited with angle of cut vs others that cut at most any angle of cut. 

With the regular high speed cutter, I have to sharpen very often or about 10 - 15 minutes of cutting with this dry wood. With wet wood, it can go a little longer. The carbide of coarse doesn't get sharpened. Just turn it if it gets dull to get new cutting edge.

For cleaning out the inside, I stop and use vacuum with small nozzle and/or blow out with compressed air. It gives me time to review what I have done and quality of hollowing.

I am using the laser for measurements. I use it for larger projects and my last project was using calipers. I like the calipers for smaller stuff for the challenge, but larger stuff, I stick with the laser to help insure I don't mess up a good project.....lol. It works quite well. All of my stuff is Jamieson stuff. The lightweight laser piping (boat top tubing) is a little lightweight and have had some problems of not being secure, but have glued it to hold better and works better after gluing it together. 

Hope to be able to spend more time with this project soon to finish up soon.


----------



## Robert A.

So far i really like it Mate!!! Just not sure how good your finish will shine over the tape?? Ha Ha Ha just kidding i cant wait to see it completed!! Hope you are feeling well!!!


----------



## Slip

By the way, my finish on this baby if it makes it or if I make it, will not be the normal glass finish. It will be more of a satin finish as don't think this one would be suited to be glass like finish and wouldn't look as good with the huge gaping gaps in this piece. It isn't so intimidating while the gaps are not showing through the tape.


----------



## Slip

*Gettin Close*

Worked on this thing several hours Saturday and today and finished hollowing. It was a bugger to hollow with all of that hollow areas. Not sure what finish I will use but think a satin laquer or other. Could use an oil finish also but my hand doesn't fit to wipe an oil finish on the inside and the sawuer will work fine also. This thing has some very nice looking grain that I think will pop out with a finish on it. It is already sitting on the mantle of our fireplace and think it will find a special spot there. So far, this is one of my favorites or possibly my favorite of all I have done. I don't have measurements yet, but it is quite large and I believe the shape is pretty much exactly what I wanted. I think I will be happy with this one and my wife already has fell in love with it. If you look at the first photo, at the ring, you can see only about 1/2" keeps the thing from having a gaping hole in the opening or falling apart. Not much holding it together at that point.

I'm not much on thinking of names, but need a special name for it. Just naming it Mesquite Log just doesn't cut it. I would like to name my projects, but I'm just not word savy like some artists.

Anyway, can hardly wait to see it with a final finish on it. And galvbay, hurry up and start some of your special projects yourself. Since I had seen some of yours with Mesquite, I had always wanted to do one since you have done several yourself or many. Hope this isn't my last one like this. It was fun.


----------



## SetDaHook

Very cool piece there Slip. Gonna look great with the finish on it.


----------



## bill

That is great! I bet it would drink oil for a week LOL That grain is really going to pop with the finish


----------



## Tortuga

I likee !!!!

Name ???... How about "Fractured Earth"...in honor of the times we live in now.....


----------



## bill

"Void of Hobby"

"Void if removed"


----------



## Robert A.

That is some Awesome Work Mate!!!! That looks Sweet!!!


----------



## Viking48

Looks great Slip. Better not be your last project cause I brought you 4 more pieces to work on.







I'll PM details for you. Can't wait to see it with the finish.


----------



## Slip

Hey, some nice names and definately will not be my last project Tom. Looks like some here are pretty good at thinking of names for sure. I just may use one or both for my next version. This thing won't hold water for sure, but is an art piece for me anyway. I can say that galvebay inspired me because I'm not sure if I would have ever thought it could be done without some of his very simular to this style of wood. By the way, I stuck with a 1/2" thickness throughout to help insure it stayed together through the hollowing. It is much heavier than most of my past projects and without small areas holding some areas together, it is a little fragile in places or think it is anyway. I reinforced the narrow spots with some thin CA just to help insure it held together.


----------



## Hooked

WOW.... I really like the way it 'turned' out. Beautiful grain patterns. It is going to gorgeous with the finish on it.


----------



## Bobby

All I can say is "WOW". That turned out great!! I been sick for the last week or so and just saw this today. I gave been online but not very much. This crud I have had is not fun.


----------



## Tortuga

Heck, if Jim inspired ya...how about naming it "Galv Bay"... could lead to some interesting conversations as to why you call it that....

(Get well, Bobby....or I'm gonna post a 'snake' thread right here on WW Forum...):rotfl:


----------



## Slip

Bobby said:


> All I can say is "WOW". That turned out great!! I been sick for the last week or so and just saw this today. I gave been online but not very much. This crud I have had is not fun.


Sorry to hear about you being sick Bobby. Actually, I noticed you haven't been here in a while and was planning on asking here if anyone knew. I thought about it this morning actually. Glad you are doing better and keep us up to date if you are not doing well.


----------



## 3192

*THATS WHAT I'M TALKING ABOUT!!!*

What a fantastic chunk of mesquite!! Isn't it amazing that a big old ugly chunk of dirty wood can turn into such a beautiful work of art??!! You have yourself a 'heirloom' with that project. As far as the finish type....I vote for the satin type...nothing glossy. Congrats on a incredible accomplishment!! gb


----------



## Slip

Agree, no gloss on this one. Just woudn't look right, and I love the glossy finishes for many projects, just not on this style of project. About decided on an oil finish from some mightly good advise...............Just gotta go get some now. Some people really don't like the glossy, but I love them, but again, not for this one.


----------



## Slip

OK, tada, here is the final finished product called "Fractured Earth". Thanks to Torguga for helping with the name. I really the name.

Finished with Minwax Natural Oil Finish with the technique help of Galvbay. It now has a proud place on my mantle in my Living Room. I am quite proud of this project as my first with such void spaces. It is quite heavy compared to most projects since this is about 1/2" thickness vs my normal 1/4" thicknesses. Sure didn't want anything to fall apart on this piece. Anyway, enjoy the finished product. I sure enjoyed this project.


----------



## bill

That's wonderful, really popped


----------



## Tortuga

Absolutely beautiful, Dale.. An "Heirloom" for sure....

Luv that finish.....:cheers:


----------



## SetDaHook

"Turned" out beautifully!!!. Love that natural finish....really brings out all the colors of the wood rather than covering it up. I'm sure you're very proud of that project and you should be. Makes me want to run out and buy a lathe...


----------



## Flat Fish

That is one good lookin hunk of wood Dale. You did an awesome job. Definately one to be proud of.


----------



## Viking48

WOW!!!!!! Turned out great and I love the finish. Let me know when you are ready to start another one - got some stuff waiting for you.


----------



## CoastalBent

Awesome!


----------



## Hooked

Stunning!! I love it.


----------



## 3192

WOW!! That finished up *perfectly*!! Congrats on your first 'Big 'Un'!!!! I sure like that natural oil/wax finish on mesquite. Be sure to sign and date it on the bottom. I bet you have already 'eyed' your next big chunk of wood for the next project. Thanks for posting the pictures. gb


----------

